# How do you change the key ignition switch



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Anyone ever changed out the ignition switch on a 69 or 70 impala steering column?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

key is on the column on those?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i thought it was in th edash on my 69, but thats been years...........


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 11 2008, 07:29 AM~11836851
> *key is on the column on those?
> *


It's on the column, the shifter is on the floor, used to be a muncie standard transmission but trying to make it automatic. I didn't get a key with the car and trying to replace the ignition switch. I have it torn down to where there is nothing on the column and I can see the switch but nothing to push or pull to let the switch slide out of the column. Anyone have any suggestions???


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

a star screw usually hold in gm lock cylinders. under the turn signal stuff.


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 11 2008, 10:44 PM~11841192
> *a star screw usually hold in gm lock cylinders. under the turn signal stuff.
> *


Thats usually on 72 or newer cars...this column don't have that star screw on it.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Oct 12 2008, 07:16 AM~11842194
> *Thats usually on 72 or newer cars...this column don't have that star screw on it.
> *


hers a partial list of what your ignition fits, it also fits caddy , are you sure it doesnt have a star screw?

CHEVROLET 
1969 - 1975 BEL AIR 
1988 - 1989 G30 VAN 

1969 - 1972 BISCAYNE 
* 1969 - 1978 IMPALA *

1973 - 1978 BLAZER 
1994 - 1996 IMPALA SS 

1969 - 1972 BROOKWOOD 
1973 - 1978 K10 PICKUP 

1973 - 1978 C10 PICKUP 
1973 - 1978 K10 SUBURBAN 

1973 - 1978 C10 SUBURBAN 
1973 - 1978 K20 PICKUP 

1973 - 1978 C20 PICKUP 
1973 - 1978 K20 SUBURBAN 

1973 - 1978 C20 SUBURBAN 
1973 - 1974 K30 PICKUP 

1973 - 1978 C30 PICKUP 
1977 - 1978 K30 PICKUP 

1969 - 1978 CAMARO 
1969 - 1972 KINGSWOOD 

1969 - 1978 CAPRICE 
1973 - 1976 LAGUNA 

1991 - 1996 CAPRICE 
1973 - 1978 LUV PICKUP 

1969 - 1973 CHEVELLE 
1973 - 1978 MALIBU 

1976 - 1978 CHEVETTE 
1971 - 1978 MONTE CARLO 

1969 CORVAIR 
1975 - 1978 MONZA 

1969 - 1978 CORVETTE 
1970 - 1978 NOVA 

1969 - 1978 EL CAMINO 
1973 - 1978 P10 VAN 

1973 - 1978 G10 VAN 
1973 - 1978 P20 VAN 

1988 - 1989 G10 VAN 
1973 - 1978 P30 VAN 

1973 - 1978 G20 VAN 
1969 - 1972 TOWNSMAN 

1988 - 1989 G20 VAN 
1971 - 1977 VEGA 

1973 - 1978 G30 VAN


----------



## RockMastaFred (Jun 30, 2006)

there's a long bolt that holds it in. If you look at your new one you'll see a divit at the end, thats where the long ass bolt goes through and holds it in. The quick release button on it is pretty useless actually.


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

I broke it down to where there are 4 screws left and took them out but the ignition switch didnt slide out, when I tried to force it out, the chrome end where your fingers go to turn came off and cylinder still in the column. Maybe cause the impala has been sitting for 16 years might have something to do with it huh..... :biggrin: Will try again tomorrow...actually will take a pic of it and post it to get a better idea.


----------



## bolas42 (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Oct 12 2008, 10:08 PM~11846949
> *I broke it down to where there are 4 screws left and took them out but the ignition switch didnt slide out, when I tried to force it out, the chrome end where your fingers go to turn came off and cylinder still in the column. Maybe cause the impala has been sitting for 16 years might have something to do with it huh..... :biggrin:  Will try again tomorrow...actually will take a pic of it and post it to get a better idea.
> *


I had to change 1 a long time ago on a 69.I really don't remember the long screw the other guy mentioned do,but here's the breakdown.1 remove steering wheel,2 remove steering lock plate,it's hold in by a c clip like ring,3 remove turn signal mechanism,4 youll see the casting of the steering colum around the lock look for a rectangle slot and youll see the locking button push it in with a flat screw driver and pull on the lock,it should slide out.ps if you dont have a locking plate pusher puller it's a bitch to get that clip out.but there is a way toget it out with 3 pieces of wood,make a u shape pusher small pieces pushing on the wheel and nailed to a 2by4 going acroos your chest you push and with a small flat screwdriver and a awl youll get it out the ring.hope this helps.ps now a days you coud problably buy one cheap at a autoparts store or even better harborfreight store or .com


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Well I got the switch out with the advise of an older white man that said that when the car has the original switch from the dealership, there will no way to push the retainer clip that allows the switch to be pulled out. I had to break a piece about a quater of an inch by the thickness of a dime of the soft thin pot metal that hides the retainer clip. Once I pushed the clip out the switch, it slid right out with no problem. I guess no one had ever replaced the switch on the car before... :cheesy:


----------

